# first sig



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

This is the 1st sig I have ever made (the royce gracie one). What do you think? Keep in mind its the first one I have ever made so its not the best ever. Made it from some paint program I downloaded, seems to work pritty well. Write back and tell me what you think peace out.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

i cant see it


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

Finishing touches complete.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

not bad at all.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

The PSD's are cut a little sloppy...plus the background and your text are too generic. It's not the worst banner I've ever layed eyes on, but it's far from the best. Nice attempt though. Keep at it bud.

6/10


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reviews guys ill keep working on em. Image shack dosent seem to work for me so i need to use my attachment links to get my sigs on.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

hey im gunna try and make my first sig whats a good program u know of that i could get for free


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

What program would you be using to make these. If photoshop, I could easily help you out. Not too bad for a first. I was horrible at first.


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

Choke_Wire said:


> hey im gunna try and make my first sig whats a good program u know of that i could get for free


I use a progam called paint shop pro7 i got it off of some free downloads site but im guessing its not the best place to make sig's but for your first sig it wont be a horrible program.


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

I use Photoshop CS2 from Adobe its really good but very expensive but there are ways of getting it for free.


----------

